# Splattered Wheels



## The10Man (Sep 26, 2016)

Last weekend I took the boat north on the interstate about 140 miles and then came home the same distance. The trailer rode fine and I didn't have any problems, however when I got home I noticed that on one of the wheels there was a bunch of what looks like oil splattered. I'm guessing that I probably need to change out the bearings but was wondering if there is anything else that I should consider doing or be concerned about. 

I've never changed out bearings before so I appreciate any advice in advance.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 26, 2016)

Someone overgreased the bearing buddy and the excess that got by inner cup slung out on your wheel. It wouldn't hurt to do a bearing check but I would bet that is all it is. When you put grease in you will see the spring compress. Soon as you see it stop compressing stop adding grease or you will see grease coming out of that inner cup that is against the spring. They also make a cap called a "bra" that will stop that from slinging everywhere.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 26, 2016)

My mechanic told me the exact same thing that nccat just said. The "bras" do keep the splatter down.

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 26, 2016)

If there is splatter was on the backside of the wheel the seal is bad.
I would check the bearings and seals. Repack or replace as needed.


----------



## overboard (Sep 27, 2016)

I would agree that most likely the front is brg. buddy related, back would be seal. I recently bought a used trailer with brg. budies and bras, removed the bras and found a pile of grease outside of one of the brg. buddies. I thought I may need to replace at least that one, but found out it was just the grease fitting had loosened up and was allowing the grease to leak past the threads. I tightened that fitting up and all looks good so far.


----------



## The10Man (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback and advice!

I'll check the back to see if there is any splatter. I'm thinking I may go ahead and replace the bearings just to be safe and give me peace of mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 27, 2016)

Peace of mind is priceless.

richg99


----------



## CMOS (Oct 4, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> If there is splatter was on the backside of the wheel the seal is bad.
> I would check the bearings and seals. Repack or replace as needed.




I have this issue. Lots of splatter on the back side. Forgive the ignorance, but I assume there are seals to replace? 

Are these seals of a standard size?

How do I know what replacement seals to buy?

Thanks for any help and I hope I'm not hijacking this thread.

CMOS


----------



## Johnny (Oct 4, 2016)

remove the wheel, take the hub to your local NAPA store.
they will hook you right up with the correct size and type of seals, bearings, etc.


----------



## CMOS (Oct 4, 2016)

Johnny said:


> remove the wheel, take the hub to your local NAPA store.
> they will hook you right up with the correct seals, bearings, etc.




Thank you.


CMOS


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 5, 2016)

Johnny said:


> remove the wheel, take the hub to your local NAPA store.
> they will hook you right up with the correct size and type of seals, bearings, etc.


This is mostly correct as long as the right sized parts were used.
The bearings would probable be correct but the seals could be the wrong size. 
I kept getting water in my hubs the old seals were 1.78"OD and 1.13"ID. I needed seals with 1.78"OD and 1.00"ID.


----------

